# Old Mastercraft wood lathe



## Roadking99 (Jan 11, 2021)

Hello everyone I am new to the forum and need some help. I have an old Mastercraft wood lathe that does not have a chuck. Can anyone tell me what size chuck it takes?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Roadking99 said:


> Hello everyone I am new to the forum and need some help. I have an old Mastercraft wood lathe that does not have a chuck. Can anyone tell me what size chuck it takes?


can you measure the outside diameter of the threaded portion, and the number of threads per inch?

This sheet will give you a handful of the standard thread diameters and pitches.

Lathe Chuck Sizes For Website07132012.pdf (woodnwhimsies.com)


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Roadking99


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. A model number would probably help as well.


----------



## Aniston (Feb 2, 2021)

Roadking99 said:


> Hello everyone I am new to the forum and need some help. I have an old Mastercraft wood lathe that does not have a chuck. Can anyone tell me what size chuck it takes?


Hi what's the model number of the lathe your using? I had a friend who was using the same brand as yours and he was using a Nova wood lathe chuck with it. Still you'll have to provide more detail in order for us to help.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Aniston


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Aniston (Feb 2, 2021)

Thank you kind folks!


----------



## Daniel_per (Mar 21, 2021)

Roadking99 said:


> Hello everyone I am new to the forum and need some help. I have an old Mastercraft wood lathe that does not have a chuck. Can anyone tell me what size chuck it takes?


I'm also new on this forum!
Before recommend a chuck, I want to know your lathe model?


----------

